# Who was number 1 in the charts when you were born?



## Bulkhead

Not sure if this has been covered before but what singer/band and song was at number 1 when you were born? For me, it was Peter Sarstedt with Where do you go to (my lovely), which is a pretty cool song.


----------



## evogeof

*good thread*

heres mine

24 Jan 1968	Georgie Fame	The Ballad Of Bonnie & Clyde	1	3rd & last No 1	Written by Mitch Murray - inspired by the film. Fame continued as a blues/jazz performer into the 2000s

link to web site


----------



## Paintguy

Single: Scaffold - "Lily The Pink" 

Album: The Beatles - The Beatles (White Album)

Another link


----------



## Puntoboy

9 Apr 1983
David Bowie
Let's Dance
3 Weeks
4th No 1
A break from his previous complex material gave Bowie a new impetus in the singles and albums charts.


----------



## AGRE

03/10/1980

Single was: The Police - "Don't Stand So Close To Me"

Album was: David Bowie - "Scary Monsters And Super Creeps"


----------



## DMH-01

The Number 1 single was:
Bombalurina - "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini"

The Number 1 album was:
Carreras Domingo Pavarotti Orchestra Del Maggio Musical Fiorentino Orchestra Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma Zubin Mehta - "In Concert"


----------



## Stezz

08/09/1968

Number 1 single - The Rascals "People Got To Be Free"

Number 1 Album - Simon & Garfunkel "Bookends"


----------



## lowejackson

Ken Dodd - "Tears"

Album - The Sound of Music

By doing this I also found I share the same birthday as Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## richard56

Bill Haley and his Comets
Rock Around the Clock (2nd time)
9/1/1956.
Really strange thing is I have never been a fan of Bill Haley but for some reason I have always liked this song


----------



## Kerr

The Number 1 single was:Art Garfunkel*-*"Bright Eyes"

Number 1 album Barbra Streisand*-*"Barbra Streisand's Greatest Hits Volume 2"


----------



## Scottien

Enya	Orinoco Flow


----------



## Darlofan

Rolf Harris with ................... Two Little Boys 

December 1969


----------



## R7KY D

January 2nd 1970 

Rolf Harris - Two Little boys :lol:


----------



## GarveyVW

No1 Single Scott McKenzie - San Francisco
No1 Album Beatles - Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## S63

this could have worked out better

Mantovani & His Orchestra - 'The Song From The Moulin Rouge (Where Is Your Heart)'


----------



## Will_G

I really don't want to say! Our family done all ours before and I really do have a funny song :lol:


----------



## richard56

Will_G said:


> I really don't want to say! Our family done all ours before and I really do have a funny song :lol:


No excuses! 
You are amongst friends here.


----------



## Will_G

Village people - YMCA! 18 jan 79


----------



## richard56

Will_G said:


> Village people - YMCA! 18 jan 79


Nothing wrong with that.
I bet most on here have had a sing along to it and done the dance


----------



## neilb62

30/October/1962

No 1 single. The Tornados - "Telstar"
No1 Album. Shadows - "Out Of The Shadows"

And I share my birthday (not the year though) with Grace Slick from Jefferson Airplane... Cool....


----------



## Captain Peanut

Number one single was 'Crying' by Don McLean

Number one album was 'Emotional Rescue' by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Born 03/12/1972

No 1 single - Chuck Berry with 'my ding a ling' 
:lol:


----------



## lowejackson

Andyg_TSi said:


> .....No 1 single - Chuck Berry with 'my ding a ling'
> :lol:


The biggest irony with this song is it is his only number 1 single (UK) and bar far his weakest track


----------



## Andy from Sandy

1 May 1956 to 11 Jun 1956 6 weeks Ronnie Hilton - 'No Other Love'


----------



## James Bagguley

Good old copy and paste...

On 9th May 1981 ... 

The Number 1 single was:
Adam & The Ants - "Stand And Deliver"

The Number 1 album was:
Adam & The Ants - "Kings Of The Wild Frontier"

Pants eh?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

It would appear that the album charts didn't start until 1st July 1956 so I was already one month old when this was at the top
01.. 28 Jul- Frank Sinatra - Songs For Swingin' Lovers


----------



## Melkor

23 July 1980 number one single was odyssey, use it up and wear it out.
Number one album, queen the game.


----------



## Rayner

Really was hoping for something cool and rocky maybe Ace of Spades maybe....... No...........


The Simpsons*-*"Do The Bartman"
*:lol:

Gotta be one of the worst number 1's ever?


----------



## Doc943

The Yellow Rose of Texas ~ Mitch Miller and his Orchestra. Album charts hadn't started the day I was born.


----------



## mark328

"Mud" Oh boy? lol 2/5/75


----------



## dellwood33

Jan 14th 1953 - Jo Stafford with Paul Weston & His Orchestra - 'You Belong To Me'


----------



## 306chris

Jan 1981 - John Lennon - "Imagine"

Also have same birthday as Ivor Novello ( songwriter; prestigious annual British song writing award named after him ) and Pete Waterman


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

richard56 said:


> No excuses!
> You are amongst friends here.


Mine is awful.

The Shamen - "Ebeneezer Goode"

Number one album was Belinda Carlisle's best of. Not even a proper album.


----------



## Natalie

On 2nd Apr 1983 ... 

The Number 1 single was:
Duran Duran - "Is There Something I Should Know"


The Number 1 album was:
Pink Floyd - "The Final Cut"


----------



## Ravinder

Single - Stevie Wonder - I just called to say I love you (UK no 1)

Single - Tina Turner - What's love got to do with it (USA no 1)

Not sure what album.


----------



## Samba1360

Michael Holliday	The Story Of My Life
24 Feb 1958.


----------



## richard56

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Mine is awful.
> 
> The Shamen - "Ebeneezer Goode"
> 
> Number one album was Belinda Carlisle's best of. Not even a proper album.


That's a chirpy little number
I had to you tube it, 'cause I'm hundreds of years old.

At least you have an album. I was 6 months too early,


----------



## LittleMissTracy

9th July 1974

Single number 1, She by Charles Aznavour
I think Elton John with Caribou with the number one album, but not sure.

Think Death Wish was out too, Mum kind of recalls but can't be sure.


----------



## PugIain

19/09/80

The Number 1 album was:
Kate Bush - "Never For Ever"

The Number 1 single was:
Kelly Marie - "Feels Like I'm In Love"


----------



## ianrobbo1

17 Feb 1956 Dean Martin Memories Are Made Of This :doublesho


must be the same record till the 7th march as 

16 Mar 1956 Dream Weavers It's Almost Tomorrow 

was number 1


----------



## shl-kelso

Sept 1970 -Elvis, The Wonder of You


----------



## Scotty Pro

Andy from Sandy said:


> 1 May 1956 to 11 Jun 1956 6 weeks Ronnie Hilton - 'No Other Love'


Same as me :thumb:

and the wifes was Ray Charles


----------



## stuupnorth

11th September 1966
the Beatles 'Yellow Submarine'


----------



## Denzle

Wooden Heart. Elvis


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

June 23 1991	Jason Donovan - Any Dream Will Do and I am deeply ashamed ha!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

They don't go far back enough in time for mine.......


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

slim_boy_fat said:


> They don't go far back enough in time for mine.......


----------



## rob28

Bye Bye Baby - Bay City Rollers.

And now that I'm almost a Canadian, I had to check it out with their chart.
Have You Never Been Mellow - Olivia Newton John.


----------



## jenks

Both single and album were Simon and Garfunkel, Bridge Over Troubled Water April 1970


----------



## waxtrucker

5th Jan 1968 The Beatles, Hello Goodbye


----------



## sanchez

The Number 1 single was:
Adam & The Ants - "Stand And Deliver"

The Number 1 album was:
Star Sound - "Stars On 45"


----------



## Flakey

Bee Gees - How Deep is your Love
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Billboard_Hot_100_number-one_singles_of_1977


----------



## MengWalton

Wetwetwet - goodnight girl
Closely followed by 
Celine Dion - I will always love you


----------



## Kimo

Rhythm is a dancer by snap!


----------



## Flakey

Kimo73 said:


> Rhythm is a dancer by snap!


I was in high school when that came out. I feel older than the vampires in eastern Europe now.


----------



## Kimo

Flakey said:


> I was in high school when that came out. I feel older than the vampires in eastern Europe now.


:lol:

Ebeneezer Goode was the next to top the charts. Proper tune


----------



## mike41

On 31st Jan 1970 ... 

The Number 1 single was:
Edison Lighthouse - "Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)" 


The Number 1 album was:
Beatles - "Abbey Road" 

Mike


----------



## Andyrat85

Was born on 11th of July 1985 which would have been Frankie by sister sledge. Not exactly the most amazing song lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat

They didn't have Single or Album charts when I was born.......


----------



## dan.j.sinclair

I have the worst ever. 
"Lion sleeps tonight" by Tight fit. 
Oh dear. 
Beat that! Ha ha. 
Dan


----------



## mattyh2013

Mines pretty good lol

Single was Rick Astley - "Never Gonna Give You Up" 

And album Michael Jackson - "Bad" :thumb:


----------



## Jord

Was born on 20th June 1991..

Color Me Badd	"I Wanna Sex You Up"	2 June 1991	
Jason Donovan	"Any Dream Will Do"	23 June 1991


----------



## chimnehp0ts

Love is all around - wet wet wet.

God that song is annoying...except for at the start of love actually


----------



## vek

single elvis - his latest flame
album the black & white minstrels - Another Black and White Minstrel Show :doublesho
bloody hell i can take elvis but the minstrels !! surely i aint that old (off to check the dates on that bit of granite that is my birth certficate) :lol:


----------



## Davemm

The Number 1 single was:
Madonna - "Papa Don't Preach"

The Number 1 album was:
Madonna - "True Blue"


----------



## lowejackson

This thread always makes me feel very old


----------



## Maniac

shl-kelso said:


> Sept 1970 -Elvis, The Wonder of You


August 1970, snap.


----------



## Big Buffer

September 2nd 82 was Survivor Eye of the tiger


----------



## carrera2s

Will_G said:


> Village people - YMCA! 18 jan 79


Hahaha, that's great mate! :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Here goes

Lonnie Donegan " My old mans a dust man" :lol::lol:


----------



## Big Buffer

Gheezer said:


> Mine is in 1967 with The Beatles - All You Need is Love but my wife's is Englebert Humperdinck - Please Release Me.
> 
> Bad Omen maybe?


Ha ha what a contrast. Im off to ser what the wifes was lol


----------



## Big Buffer

Found it. Endless love by Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie. Ill survive lol


----------



## s29nta

the simon park orchestra, eye level.............TUNE:doublesho


----------



## ianrobbo1

I've decided to un subscribe to this thread !!  seems MOST of the birthday records I not only know, but remember them coming out, and dancing badly to them!! :doublesho 

 nothing like feeling OLD!!


----------



## STEALTH K3

This http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/birthdayno1


----------



## Tabbs

Oh great
The Wurzels, brand new combine harvester...... June 23rd 1976
3days later The real thing, you to me are everything... which is a little more respectful


----------



## Paul.D

it gets worse 

december 21 1971 

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill 4 weeks !!


----------



## ianrobbo1

Here it is so you can all have a laugh!!

17 Feb 1956 Dean Martin Memories Are Made Of This 4 Only No 1 He was a US record, tv and film star for three decades, with 11 Top 10 hits.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Mine is the "King" Elvis Presley with "She's not you" September 1962, for the wife it's The Kinks with "Sunny Afternoon"


----------



## Christian6984

04.06.86

Doctor & The Medics Spirit In The Sky 
No 1 Remake of the 1970 No 1 from Norman Greenbaum. He is a One-hit Wonder, and subsequently, this act failed to get higher than No 29.


----------



## msv

jenks said:


> Both single and album were Simon and Garfunkel, Bridge Over Troubled Water April 1970


same here I was born on the 17th which was also the day Apollo 13 returned to earth after its little problem


----------

